# Lawyer needed



## Stan.g (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi. We are looking to buy our new home in the Caldas -da-Rainha area towards the end of July. Can any one recommend a lawyer and give an indication of the cost. We will also ned a car can any one recommend a trustworthy second hand car dealer or is it best to look in the private adds?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Rafael Crespo da Fonseca H&F Avogados 
mobile 91 345 32 60 work 262 180 232 work fax 262 180 233 
[email protected]


----------



## Stan.g (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

As an alternate if you want to check with more than one - we used Nuno.

Nuno Marques
[email protected]
+351 262 877 834

Rua Antonio Sergio
Lotte 44-2E
2500-130 Caldas Da Rainha


----------



## Stan.g (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi
Thanks it's probably best to get 2 quotes 
Stan


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

and know the questions to ask


----------



## Stan.g (Jun 4, 2013)

What questions apart from what is the bottom line figure should we be asking?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What is he doing for you for fee?
Is his English sufficient to act as your interpreter at Escritura
If you used Casa Pronto for Escritura then registration with Conservatoria is included and shouldn't be an extra
Has he checked IMT, IS figures (don't be tempted to under declare price on Escritura it's you as the buyer that faces any problems.
Has he checked ownership, land registration, boundaries, right to buy
Has he checked debts
Has he checked Habitation Licence or similar
Has he checked Energy Certificate or other certificates that might be required depends on age of property 
Has he checked if septic tanks needs registering or borehole registered
Has he checked Camara DPM for building works, roads etc that might affect your property
Is he making Registrations with Conservatoria, Financas applying for IMI exemption if applicable

Think that's all of it some won't necessarily apply


----------



## Stan.g (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks, we certainly would not have thought of those


----------

